# Points automatically increased in skillselect



## sarbaustralia (Aug 20, 2016)

Hi Members:

My points automatically increased to 65 for visa class 189 in skillselect EOI.
I am in current job since 04-Jan-2016 till now. My ACS skill assessment date was 29-June-2016. When I created my EOI profile, I left TO DATE blank for my current job. I got 10 points (as expected) according to my assessed exp by ACS.

Now my experience increased by 2 months. EOI got auto updated and got 5 extra points. But that is not as per the ACS reports. 

When I get the invitation to apply visa, Should I re-assess my ACS with increased experience?

2. Or I should get new job roles and responsibility letter and need not to re-assess from ACS?

I am very much confused. Could someone please clarify my doubts?

My case details are as follow:

I have submitted work episodes for 5 companies. I'll provide details for my current company:

Date of joining - 01- Jan - 2016
ACS skill assessment lodge date - 19 June - 2016
ACS outcome date - 29 June 2016.
Months counted for current job - 5 months (Total eligible exp for points - 94 months)
EOI lodgement date - 01 July 2016
Total experience and points - 94 months and 10 points.
Auto update of EOI on 19-Aug-2016 - Pointed awarded - 15
Total EOI points for 189 - 65


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

sarbaustralia said:


> Hi Members:
> 
> My points automatically increased to 65 for visa class 189 in skillselect EOI.
> I am in current job since 04-Jan-2016 till now. My ACS skill assessment date was 29-June-2016. When I created my EOI profile, I left TO DATE blank for my current job. I got 10 points (as expected) according to my assessed exp by ACS.
> ...


No need to get another assessment done the same one will work. You can get a fresh R&R ready with you which you can use while lodging visa application but that is also not mandatory. 

Note that Your EOI DOE will be the from the day when the points increased and not the old one when you Submitted the EOI


----------



## sarbaustralia (Aug 20, 2016)

Many Thanks Vikas Chandra


----------



## nkverma (May 13, 2016)

sarbaustralia said:


> Hi Members:
> 
> My points automatically increased to 65 for visa class 189 in skillselect EOI.
> I am in current job since 04-Jan-2016 till now. My ACS skill assessment date was 29-June-2016. When I created my EOI profile, I left TO DATE blank for my current job. I got 10 points (as expected) according to my assessed exp by ACS.
> ...


Hey, looks like I am sailing in the same boat as you because I am also expecting an auto point increment with experience crossing 8 years. My question to you is, did you receive a notification email from SkillSelect when your points were auto updated to 65 or you regularly checked skill select and found you points increased one fine morning? 

Also, any clues on what basis was the date of 19-Aug-2016 selected in August month for points autoupdate, because ideally you would have added the 2 extra months after completion of August 2016, though I may be wrong here.


----------



## sarbaustralia (Aug 20, 2016)

nkverma said:


> Hey, looks like I am sailing in the same boat as you because I am also expecting an auto point increment with experience crossing 8 years. My question to you is, did you receive a notification email from SkillSelect when your points were auto updated to 65 or you regularly checked skill select and found you points increased one fine morning?
> 
> Also, any clues on what basis was the date of 19-Aug-2016 selected in August month for points autoupdate, because ideally you would have added the 2 extra months after completion of August 2016, though I may be wrong here.


1. No need to check Regularly. I received an email from skillselect that there is some corresponding. Please login and check ur select select account. So wait for that email.

2. They checked based on number of years as you provided exact employment dates. In my case almost exact months with few extra days. So no need to worry, it automatically upgrade you. May be they have some scheduled batches. Once ur exp crosses, after that 1st batch will auto update the points.

3. You no need to update the EOI after that. It will be updated automatically.

SO all the best , bro


----------

